# Atlas Fire Extinguisher Option



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Looking through the Atlas service manual I found this really cool Fire Extinguisher option, so I took a look at the Vehicle-Specific Data sheet for my Atlas and I found the following line:

PR-Numbers: CON No. 72; No. 6A0; Origin L; Family FEU; Description "Without Fire Extinguisher"

Could the Fire Extinguisher have been possible option from the factory?

Can we identify the Part Numbers and install it ourselves?










Possible OEM Part Numbers...just can't be sure what's current or available through VW:

1. Bracket Seat ? (1)
2. Pop-Rivet, N-908-123-02 (Replaces: N-908-123-01), A6x10x11.4 (4)
3. Socket Head Bolt w/Inner Multipoint Head, N-908-973-08 (Replaces: N-908-973-01), M6x20.5 (2)
4. Bracket Fire Extinguisher, 3C0 882 607 A, 90mm Dia (1)
5. Mounting Strap 3C0 882 613 (1)
6. Fire Extinguisher, 1JM 860 277; 3D0 860 277, 750 GR (1)










TW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Well it sure looks like they are making a universal book. I know that in some other countries every car is sold is required to have both a fire extinguisher and a first aid kit as well as the emergency triangle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

If a fuel line ruptures and the fuel ignites, a small extinguisher won’t be much help.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

bajan01 said:


> If a fuel line ruptures and the fuel ignites, a small extinguisher won’t be much help.


That's for sure. But, I still think the seat bracket is cool all by itself; you could potentially use it to mount something other then a fire extinguisher.

I hope someone is able to identify the VW part number.

TW


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

link no longer works


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

kootenaydub said:


> link no longer works


The link to the image worked OK for me. I also tried to post the image itself, but after a short time it stopped displaying - try the link again...

TW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> The link to the image worked OK for me. I also tried to post the image itself, but after a short time it stopped displaying - try the link again...
> 
> TW


still nothing.

this is the result (and has been since posted for me). Can you load it into another photo sharing site?

"404. That’s an error.

The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know."


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

The link requires a google account for me. Which I don't have.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> still nothing.
> 
> this is the result (and has been since posted for me). Can you load it into another photo sharing site?
> 
> ...


I'm not that knowledgeable on this, but I'll try something else...VWvortex FAQ lists Flickr, Picasa, and Photobucket as possible hosts - any advise on these?

TW


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable on this, but I'll try something else...VWvortex FAQ lists Flickr, Picasa, and Photobucket as possible hosts - any advise on these?
> 
> TW


https://imgur.com/


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> https://imgur.com/


Or Shutterfly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> https://imgur.com/


How about now?

TW


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> How about now?
> 
> TW


Looks perfect!


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> Looks perfect!


Thanks for the help.

I added some possible OEM part numbers, but it will require more research to be sure.

TW


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I added some possible OEM part numbers, but it will require more research to be sure.
> 
> TW


https://www.vwpartssource.com/search?search_str=extinguisher

That is always the site I am using to search for stuff. Is that helpful for you?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I could find that sparrco fire extinguisher or whoever made it. It was a TUBE fire extinguisher that could last an entire minute or something crazy long, non refillable and pricy but def worth saving your ****, small AF.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> I wish I could find that sparrco fire extinguisher or whoever made it. It was a TUBE fire extinguisher that could last an entire minute or something crazy long, non refillable and pricy but def worth saving your ****, small AF.


There are much better units available with better performance and quality.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Wow, for that price I'm happy with my Kidde sitting the trunk space.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally got around to installing the fire extinguisher...I'll post more details, part numbers, etc. when I have more time.

TW


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice install, and handy!


----------

